# Sheba Perfect Portions



## KiroXx (Apr 20, 2015)

Help! Diglett is really picky and I've been trying to find what he likes. I bought Sheba Perfect portions chicken and liver entree. I'm so scared to make my littlebitty sick. does anyone have knowledge on this brand of food and if it's safe to give it to him???


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

I know my girl loves Pet Fresh cat food, chicken veggie, it's all natural, it's is in a refrigerated case in ether your market or the pet store


----------



## KiroXx (Apr 20, 2015)

I've already purchased the Sheba and I really don't want to waste it....if anyone has any experience with this brand please let me know.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Never heard of it. Could you link the information to the specific one you bought? We can tell you if it's good or not, but we need more information. But even if it's good, it's still gonna depend on if your hedgie will eat it.


----------



## KiroXx (Apr 20, 2015)

http://www.sheba.com/Products/Perfect-Chicken 
this was one. http://www.sheba.com/Products/Perfect-Chicken-and-Liver
And this was the other.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm not sure how to calculate out the protein and fat percentages for wet food  I know what I'm looking for for dry food, but wet I'm lost. However, looking at the ingredient list I'm seeing a couple of things I don't like. I'm seeing "meat by-products" and "poulty by-products" as well as "natural flavors". Neither by-product are being specific about the source which means they could be from just about anything. The natural flavors is just a way to hide what's actually in it. And all three of those things are high up on the ingredients list, and ingredients lists are ordered by weight with the largest amounts furthest up on the list.

You want your ingredients lists to be specific. So instead of poultry for example you want it to say chicken or turkey or whatever it happens to be. If it's not specific the source could be pigeon for all you know. 

There are some great stickies on the forum talking about nutrition and what to look for. I'd give those a read over and see if that helps more. I know there are some regular posters here that are very into nutrition and different feeding strategies. Hopefully they'll stop by and tell you more interesting things.


----------

